# On the road again



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Hitting the road oN a book signing tour Wednesday. That is a great advantage about being in a small local working union. All my eggs scattered everywhere. Not just one basket. Just wish I could do it over the www. Sucks with gas prices. Good to get out of tha house I guess. Any suggestion for Midwest area? I had a good run. Backyard for two and half years.:thumbup:


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

What are you talking about?


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Madison Wis


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Mulder said:


> What are you talking about?


Signing book 2 in other locals out of work list where other locals don't have men on book 1.this is how you can work elsewhere when work is dry in your area, and not anger workers in their hometown. Kinda was hoping to talk to other tramps for inside info.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Madison Wis


That is what I heard. Hitting it on Thursday. North mn. Wed.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

stop in 697 as well & Terre Haute Indiana / skip Chicago / work in Iowa just passed the Quad City's - not sure of the local


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

cl219um said:


> Hitting the road oN a book signing tour Wednesday. That is a great advantage about being in a small local working union. All my eggs scattered everywhere. Not just one basket. Just wish I could do it over the www. Sucks with gas prices. Good to get out of tha house I guess. Any suggestion for Midwest area? I had a good run. Backyard for two and half years.:thumbup:


I would hope as gas climbs that the IBEW would revamp they way locals have men sign on.

Time to join the New Millennium.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> I would hope as gas climbs that the IBEW would revamp they way locals have men sign on.
> 
> Time to join the New Millennium.


They revamped resigning in many locals, but you cannot do everything you need to do electronically or over the phone. Not everything works better on the internet.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

just got back from signing tour. fellow bro i went with just bought a new chevy and it gets 35-41 mpg. 1200 miles, two days,/ 3 guys. 47 bucks each. that rocks. all you need is one short driver for two other people. think its a good road hopper for one man travel. got along great. probably could have went to california to a walk through if didnt have kids for couple hundred bucks. madison looks to be promising by october.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I had a blast when I traveled in the 90's...myself and another journeyman from NJ went together. 

I hear that Kansas City, LU #124 has B Book work. There are a boat load of wind farms going up. 

Hope that helps. Be safe and good luck.

Steve from NYC


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

cl219um said:


> just got back from signing tour. fellow bro i went with just bought a new chevy and it gets 35-41 mpg. 1200 miles, two days,/ 3 guys. 47 bucks each. that rocks. all you need is one short driver for two other people. think its a good road hopper for one man travel. got along great. probably could have went to california to a walk through if didnt have kids for couple hundred bucks. madison looks to be promising by october.


Just holler when you get ready to come to California. It is not a complete walk through any where but many locals have dropped the license requirement and still are getting into book 3&4 to fill calls. Work in So-Cal and the Bay area should employ many travelers for the next 5-7 years. Scales for the majority of these said jobs run from the $40's-$64. Always call the halls to check requirements(OSHA, MSha,first aid etc)


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Noah..who's at $64?

Steve from NYC


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> Hey Noah..who's at $64?
> 
> Steve from NYC


local #6 any thing over 35 hours is double and retirement is over 20% of gross. I hear they got light rail,high rise,and all those cranes in the bay,and rumor has it somebody wants a new football stadium.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> local #6 any thing over 35 hours is double and retirement is over 20% of gross. I hear they got light rail,high rise,and all those cranes in the bay,and rumor has it somebody wants a new football stadium.


Ok yeah...hmmm Might be time for me to put away the PM pencil and head back out west...LOL

Steve from NYC


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

More work going on at Intel out of local 48. Lots of grain terminal work coming up.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I have friends in Santa Monica, Sacramento, and Santa Clara...lol but they're all full time instructors who haven't been in the field in years. I'll have to make some calls this week and see what's going on. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

You guys are way more committed to the trade than I am. I would never travel to do electrical work. If there are no electrical jobs in my area I will find something else to do. I sleep in my own bed every night.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> You guys are way more committed to the trade than I am. I would never travel to do electrical work. If there are no electrical jobs in my area I will find something else to do. I sleep in my own bed every night.


Wow I am LMAO!!! The one main reason I decided to do electrical construction is the opportunity to travel! The day I topped out(became a Journeyman Wireman) we had over 5000 travelers in my local, they made me foreman and 4 hours later I quit to hit the road) there is only 4 states I have yet to do in the USA. I have dwelt and worked in places others save all year long to take their week long vacation. I know my way around most large cities and have extended family that have allowed me a bed and or floor space a home cooked meal and transportation if needed. I will echo what I have posted before, my life is not for all but if you work construction your job is to work your self out of a job!!!
I do admit to being committed to working to live and I do not believe that in itself entitles me to anything but the opportunity be productive if I wake up top side dirt each day.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> You guys are way more committed to the trade than I am. I would never travel to do electrical work. If there are no electrical jobs in my area I will find something else to do. I sleep in my own bed every night.


Well ya know...it's a different world now than it was...Back when I got in...traveling was the thing to do if there was no work in your local. I can tell you this without a doubt. Travelling made me a MUCH better electrician...opened my eyes to the world of the IBEW. I still talk to guys I worked with back when I was on the road...hell, 2 guys from 68 came to my wedding 10 years ago and last weekend, a friend from Chicago 134 brought his son into NYC to participate in the NYC Labor Day Parade two weeks ago.

It's not just about being committed to electrical work...I mean...I am...I LOVE electrical work...it's about the experience AND the ability you have within the IBEW to go to another jurisdiction and get a job...have your benefits paid and then whenever you want...you can go home. Where else do you get this? I'll bet most of us on this forum who traveled have a phone number at the least of someone from another local to call in case something goes bad...or you need help. I know I do...

Steve from NYC


----------

